# HITH



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been treating with high temps 85* extra aeration and salt for 2 weeks. 30-35% water changes every 4-5 days and looks like it's advancing. Has anybody had any experience with Jungle labs hole in the head guard. Am at a loss on what to do now. Probably, need to bring temps down now?


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

What is your tank size, number of fish with the infected one, and do you run carbon in your filter? Also, what does its diet consist of?

Does the Jungle labs guard have Metronidazole as one of the main ingredients? Never used it, but if not then it is probably meant to be a preventative and not a cure. Find something with metro, I know API has some or Jungle General Cure (I believe is the name).


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

55 gallon with a pleco and 2 small catfish and a female Jag. (long story) Oscar is about 7in. and Jag. about 5 and nothing but smooth river rock and a fine gravel bottom. And a tetratec pf500 filter (came with tank used). Would like to add and Eheim 2213 or 15.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Duh! yes I run carbon, and tetra Cichlid Sticks.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry the Duh! was for me forgetting to tell you about the carbon and food. my bad!


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

What are your water parameters? I would remove the carbon. Also your overstocked and underfiltered for a 55. The high temps and salt aren't going to do anything for hith.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You should stop feeding and start doing 15-20 percent changes daily. Do not feed for the next 7-10 days.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, I am on a well. My water is pretty hard coming out of the tap. The bonus is I have no chlorine. When doing water changes I usually use about 50% tap and 50% distilled from the store. All my Malawis in my other 55 seem to be ok with that. Do you think Oscar is ok with that. He was originally raised in the Malawi tank.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

pH 7.61 GH 60 KH 80 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 60 (too high) Ammonia 0 all as of right now.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The oscar will adjust to just about anything. Personally I would just use tap water.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So I rehomed the Jaguar (finally Sat 9-18). Added a Eheim 2217 to the tetratec500 (HOB) which will hopefully soon be replaced by an AC70 at least. But just 2 days after dumping the Jag and 10 days after new filtration he looks and acts better. Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks for any and all responses. Everyday becoming more and more the not so newcichlidiot.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope he makes a full recovery!!


----------



## johnnyo513 (Oct 15, 2009)

you should never let your nitrate levels get that high!!! 60!!! OMG You should test more often or just change water more often, I never let my nitrates get above 20. Nitrates are very damaging to the nervous systems of fish, very important to keep the level as low as possible.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

The recovery seems to be well on it's way. I have added an Eheim2217 to the HOB and am vacuuming poop at least every other day. 30-35% water changes at least once a week. All that and the Jaguar was rehomed and he is looking good. Will the patches of light grey on his forehead ever go away.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

With time, a long time....


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

THANKS FISH GUY DUDE,you were alot of help on this and i want you to know that I appreciate it. So sometime this winter I am going to send you alot of Snow. Not sure when, but be expecting it. Thanks again


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, we get plenty of our own snow around here.... Lake effect tends to drop a couple of feet at a shot...


----------

